# SBS (Korean Channel) Gone



## eric0116 (Jul 19, 2004)

Does anyone know the status of the Korean package channel SBS? They cut it without notice today and the CSR's say that the contract ran out. This is by far the most popular station out of the three channels they had. Plus, they didn't lower the price of the package, it's still $36.99. I am hoping it is just one of those "negotiations" Charlie does to prevent rate hikes and it will be back soon, but I can't find any information. Your help is appreciated. Thanks.

- Eric


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Not sure about other channels in the package..

But looking at the EPG .. SBS's (ch 702 at 121 location) EPG info says "Off Air"

Other Koreans though - 703, 794, etc - their EPG Info is OK.. It's all there


----------



## eric0116 (Jul 19, 2004)

Thank you. I was hoping to get a scoop on the possibility of the SBS channel coming back after renegotiation or it possibly moving to DirecTV. Any rumors? 

Plus, I don't think its fair to charge the same VERY high price for only three channels when they drop the most popular one out of the package, without warning. Only one out of the remaining three channels are of the same type, like a network channel such as NBC. The other two are a financial news channel and a bi-lingual near public access style channel out of L.A. In most standard English channel disputes, Dish will usually drop a a dollar or two of the price you pay or add some other channels, remember Viacom or various locals disputes, so why not now? In this case, it should be a $10 price drop.

- Eric


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

If SBS is as popular as you say, you should get a $25 refund!

I've seen the "public interest" channel in a free preview. That channel should be offered to all subscribers like any other PI channel. English-only speakers could watch that channel and understand. It's a sort of PR channel similar to CCTV9. It's a waste to not give it broader distribution. English-only speakers are not going to pay $36 for access to this channel.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SBS is no longer listed on the E* website.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/...packages/indexpackage.asp?languageType=Korean

JL


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Michael P said:


> If SBS is as popular as you say, you should get a $25 refund!
> 
> I've seen the "public interest" channel in a free preview. That channel should be offered to all subscribers like any other PI channel. English-only speakers could watch that channel and understand. It's a sort of PR channel similar to CCTV9. It's a waste to not give it broader distribution. English-only speakers are not going to pay $36 for access to this channel.


$36 would fill up my gas tank The heck with SBS!


----------



## Bon (Dec 21, 2003)

They're pointing fingers at each other. SBS America gave us the telephone number for DirecTV. There's nothing on the DirecTV (edited) web site yet but they told me that SBS will be carried by them beginning on 10/3/05. The cost is $15+ per month with no minimim programming requirements. Great, now we need to subscribe to both D* and E* to get both KBS and SBS - :nono2: :nono: :nono2: .


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

What content is currently being shown on SBS right now? A DISH logo?


----------



## goaliebob99 (Jan 29, 2005)

This was posted by Scott over at Sat guys yeasterday 

Just got this from Dish Network. (I should note that SBS will be available on DirecTV.)

Quote:
SBS Korea Takedown October 1, 2005

SBS International has decided to take the SBS channel away from DISH Network Korean subscribers as of October 1, 2005. With the takedown of the channel, SBS will no longer be offered in the Korean Variety Pack and Korean Basic Pack. 

Customers and retailers can contact SBS Korea directly and voice your concerns by calling them at 011-82-2-2001-6745 or 011-82-2-2061-0006 or contact SBS America at 213-381-2121. 

At DISH Network we strive to bring you the best quality of programming from around the world. With the current channel lineup on DISH Network, customers can still enjoy the most COMPREHENSIVE Korean TV entertainment: 

- KBS broadcasting popular dramas, sitcoms, movies and immediate news 
- MBN offers you immediate financial updates and economic news 
- Arirang TV, the exclusive bilingual (English and Korean) channel on DISH Network for the latest box office releases, news, sitcoms, dramas, music and documentaries! 


Thread Link http ://www.satelliteguys .us/showthread.php?t=89348


----------



## eric0116 (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the info. Yes, SBS is that popular. Most of the major shows that get distributed throughout the States on videotape come from this channel. It's too bad as I have been a big Dish Network promoter to many people and I, of course, own very expensive Dish equipment. 

Not only am I upset at Dish for dropping the channel without notice, I am just disappointed that there is no source for all three majors of the Korean market. As you can see from the info below, it would be nice to have all three from one source. Now Dish has one and it looks like DirecTV will have another, but will anybody have all three? 

There was talk on that SatelliteGuys thread that DirecTV is trying to bring additional international programming to their service. Anyone know if any other information on coming channels is available? Maybe there is hope.

-------

From Wikipedia: In South Korea, there are a number of national television networks, the three largest of which are KBS, MBC, and SBS. Most of the major television studios are located on Yeouido--an island in middle of the Han River--in Seoul.

Important genres of television shows include serial dramas (soap operas), historical dramas, variety shows, game shows, news programs, and documentaries. All three networks have produced increasingly lavish historical dramas in recent years. Some South Korean television programs are available on satellite and multicultural channels in North America. Korean dramas have become popular in other East Asian countries, with whole sets of videotapes or DVDs of series available, complete with Chinese subtitles.
--------


----------



## Bon (Dec 21, 2003)

E* Customer Service says the monthly rate will remain the same even without SBS. I don't think so. I for one won't be paying $30/month for two instead of three channels. I've been a E* customer for 10 years and own a lot of expensive equipment but I'm seriously considering going over to D* for SBS. Perhaps a less expensive route would be to subscribe to both D* and E*. Can someone tell me: If I buy my own D* equipment and install it, do you think I can sign up for just SBS without any other programming at D*? Their customer service rep. did say "no minimum programming requirements".


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

eric0116 said:


> Thanks everyone for the info. Yes, SBS is that popular. Most of the major shows that get distributed throughout the States on videotape come from this channel. It's too bad as I have been a big Dish Network promoter to many people and I, of course, own very expensive Dish equipment.
> 
> Not only am I upset at Dish for dropping the channel without notice, I am just disappointed that there is no source for all three majors of the Korean market. As you can see from the info below, it would be nice to have all three from one source. Now Dish has one and it looks like DirecTV will have another, but will anybody have all three?
> 
> ...


Dude E* didn't drop the channe!! Rupert stole it away from E*


----------



## goaliebob99 (Jan 29, 2005)

you can get sbs on FTA if it makes any diffrence..


----------



## Bon (Dec 21, 2003)

SBS is now encripted not FTA. I have found that there are two ways to get SBS. 1) TAN-TV or 2) KISB. I signed up with TAN-TV just today.

The total package is a Ku-band dish, receiver and smart card. The monthly is $25.08 when paid by the year. The dish and receiver is owned by TAN-TV. You must purchase a smart card for $25.00. There is a $50 shipping charge. A $100 discount is given to offset the cost of a professional install.

Bottom line, with TAN-TV the out-of-pocket is $277.50 which includes the first year of programming. Each year thereafter is $302.50 which is 12 months programming for the cost of 11 months. This gets you KBS, MBC, SBS and CGN-TV. They said that additional programming is coming this Fall.

If you call them you'll be lucky to get an English speaking person. The person I spoke with was Jong Kim and he was pretty good with his English.

I tried to check out KISB but their web site does not work at this time. I was told by TAN-TV that though they are a few dollars cheaper they do not and can not carry KBS.

The phone number for TAN-TV is (323) 465-1100.

I sure don't want another dish on my house but it's a small price to pay to keep my Korean wife off of QVC.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

The program guide on D* says that SBS will be on 10/3/2005. Channel 2080.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Bon said:


> SBS is now encripted not FTA. I have found that there are two ways to get SBS. 1) TAN-TV or 2) KISB. I signed up with TAN-TV just today.
> 
> The total package is a Ku-band dish, receiver and smart card. The monthly is $25.08 when paid by the year. The dish and receiver is owned by TAN-TV. You must purchase a smart card for $25.00. There is a $50 shipping charge. A $100 discount is given to offset the cost of a professional install.
> 
> ...


You just listed KBS as available. And by the way, I was benchmarking them vs. DISH and it looks like their programming for KBS is mixed and not a full 24/7 channel.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 31, 2004)

I spoke with D* they will only say that you have to call SBS and it's there fault that D* can't provide this channel. Everyone already knows it's all about $$$ and if D* starts showing SBS, it might be a good time to change so I can get the NFL package. that would make both my wife happy as well as me. If you want to watch Korean Drama you need SBS. It's nice to have everything on one system, but I can use the KU-Band receiver to access more Korean programing than Dish though of providing.


----------



## eric0116 (Jul 19, 2004)

So what is the deal with TAN-TV? Anyone actually have it so they can give a comparison? I am not familiar with the equipment, but I am assuming it is a small dish and not a monster C band style dish. Trying to make a choice between moving to D* for SBS, staying with E* and what we have, or add a Ku-Band receiver for four channels, the best variety of channels I've heard of so far. Also found the KISB web site and they seem to have different channels available. Any word on them?


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

eric0116 said:


> So what is the deal with TAN-TV? Anyone actually have it so they can give a comparison? I am not familiar with the equipment, but I am assuming it is a small dish and not a monster C band style dish. Trying to make a choice between moving to D* for SBS, staying with E* and what we have, or add a Ku-Band receiver for four channels, the best variety of channels I've heard of so far. Also found the KISB web site and they seem to have different channels available. Any word on them?


you could "move" to New York and get channel 63 (wmbc) on the 61.5 location..It carries alot of SBS programming


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

here's a link http://www.wmbctv.com/


----------



## Bon (Dec 21, 2003)

eric0116 said:


> So what is the deal with TAN-TV? Anyone actually have it so they can give a comparison? I am not familiar with the equipment, but I am assuming it is a small dish and not a monster C band style dish. Trying to make a choice between moving to D* for SBS, staying with E* and what we have, or add a Ku-Band receiver for four channels, the best variety of channels I've heard of so far. Also found the KISB web site and they seem to have different channels available. Any word on them?


I'm waiting on my TAN-TV equipment and will report on my experience just as soon as I can. The Ku-band dish is about 30" in diameter. I already have a two E* dishes on my house for SD and HD reception and now I'm adding a third for TAN-TV. I wonder when my neighbors will start complaining. :nono2:


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Hmm, no one seems to have answered the question that I asked above.


----------



## eric0116 (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks Bon. I'll be looking for your review.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

music_beans said:


> Hmm, no one seems to have answered the question that I asked above.


A channel urging customers to call SBS directly. It doesn't say to complain but you can pretty much imply by it.


----------



## Bon (Dec 21, 2003)

Didn't mean to ignore you music_beans. . . and I quote:

Attention DISH Network Subscribers
SBS International has decided to take the SBS channel away from you and other DISH Network Korean subscribers.

You can contact SBS Korea directly and voice your concerns by calling them at 011-82-2-2001-6745 or 011-82-2-2061-0006 or contact SBS America at 213-381-2121.

At DISH Network we strive to bring you the best quality of programming from around the world and we look forward to continuing to serve you.

. . . end quote.

The message is both in Korean and English alternately. I presume the Korean says essentially the same thing.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 31, 2004)

Good luck getting though, I did leave a message on the local number, but could not get in contact with anyone at the Korea number. KIBS is a Korean provider here in the states, you and use a 30" dish and receiver only for that programing function or use a Ku-band and buy a cam. Most of the programing is on Tel star 5.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

There are some signal problems for Telestar 5 (now Intelsat 5) so I'm not sure how long you'd have reliable service.


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

eric0116 said:


> Thanks everyone for the info. Yes, SBS is that popular. Most of the major shows that get distributed throughout the States on videotape come from this channel. It's too bad as I have been a big Dish Network promoter to many people and I, of course, own very expensive Dish equipment.
> 
> Not only am I upset at Dish for dropping the channel without notice, I am just disappointed that there is no source for all three majors of the Korean market. As you can see from the info below, it would be nice to have all three from one source. Now Dish has one and it looks like DirecTV will have another, but will anybody have all three?


It's like that for South Asian (Hindi) programming. DirecTV has Star Plus; Dish has Zee and Sony Ent. The satellite companies both carry some meanigless channels also to bundle them up and overprice them, but to get the majors, you need both satellite services.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

ravi said:


> It's like that for South Asian (Hindi) programming. DirecTV has Star Plus; Dish has Zee and Sony Ent. The satellite companies both carry some meanigless channels also to bundle them up and overprice them, but to get the majors, you need both satellite services.


However, Dish does not have an exclusive agreement with Zee and Sony afaik. This means cable operators can offer these channels (and some do). The Zee/Sony agreement is exclusive to satellite for Dish.

Because Star is owned by News Corp., DirecTV (also owned by News Corp.) is exclusive. I don't believe any cable carriers can get Star to offer.

Hopefully the competition in the South Asian realm will get Dish to either lower its monthly price (as DirecTV only charges 29.99 for its South Asian package) or add more channels to make it worthwhile (which they have been doing with Sahara and many other news channels and B4U music coming soon potentially).

I'd like to see better choices/more package combinations at a lower price point as there are a lot of channels in Megal Pack that I am not interested in getting, but would like to get more channels than just some of the Any 2 packages.

Rasheed


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Since Star has launched with D* I had virtually no calls asking for 'em. How popular are they compared to Zee and Sony Entertainment Television? Also, D* doesn't have channels for the Pakistani audience either. 

In any case, related to this thread from an inside source at E* I hear that E* has little chance that SBS will return to them. They're on fast-track trying to get another primary network channel to replace SBS but not sure when and if that's going to happen. I thought I'd share that with you guys. Nothing's been official so it's a wait-and-see game for now. Only if there are ways to stop these calls from coming in!


----------



## eric0116 (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks Summit* for the inside info. I guess there is no chance on getting a discount for the channel dropping then. They had better act soon. Time to look to alternatives.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

eric0116 said:


> Thanks Summit* for the inside info. I guess there is no chance on getting a discount for the channel dropping then. They had better act soon. Time to look to alternatives.


Go to this thread for additional Korean channels being added: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=46801.

KBS World is now available to I believe AT 60 subscribers if you have a SuperD121, so you can drop your programming to Arirang only. So that's $15 savings for losing MBN.


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> Since Star has launched with D* I had virtually no calls asking for 'em. How popular are they compared to Zee and Sony Entertainment Television? Also, D* doesn't have channels for the Pakistani audience either.


Zee and TV Asia are distributed on cable systems. Any digital cable provider can distribute either one or both.

They are usually sold alacarte on cable($14.99 for one, $24.99 for two), but Dish requires Zee with something else($24.99 for two of three, $34.99 for all three). All three referring to Sony Ent., TV Asia, and Zee.

ITV Gold, carried on Time Warner Cable in Manhattan, carries programs from Sony Ent., but Sony Ent. isn't distributed as itself, elsewhere on cable except for its programming on ITV Gold.

Dish is definitely ahead in the South Asian continent game over DirecTV, when it comes to the other languages (Gujrati, Punjabi, and all the Southern languages) and Pakistani channels.

Those channels are all sold separately anyways. Lot of people or families understand more than one language besides their real native mother tongue, but Dish offers no discount on channels of different languages or slight variations in areas the channels come from.

For the average Hindi speaking family who came from a northern India area (and, not Punjab), the popular major Hindi channels from India are Star(on DirecTV), Zee(on Dish) and Sony(on Dish). Dish has the leg up, but I'm sure DirecTV is getting few takers to the their South Asian package. Charlie better keep renewing his exclusive contracts with Zee and Sony Ent., or else Murdoch/DirecTV will sweep in and put those channels on D*.

The real winners are not the subscribers, but the international program providers (like Zee) as they have viable choice of providers, and leverage in contract terms.


----------



## duffytoo (Mar 13, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> $36 would fill up my gas tank The heck with SBS!


Must be a small tank


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

ravi said:


> Zee and TV Asia are distributed on cable systems. Any digital cable provider can distribute either one or both.
> 
> They are usually sold alacarte on cable($14.99 for one, $24.99 for two), but Dish requires Zee with something else($24.99 for two of three, $34.99 for all three). All three referring to Sony Ent., TV Asia, and Zee.


From my research, if you lived in a rare cable market that offered Zee or Sony, you often can spend less via the cable provider for those specific channels (as indicated). This is practically unheard of in the American channels market which indicates to me that Dish doesn't feel it needs to be very competitive at the moment.

I believe currently Sony has an edge on programming popularity, but I have to give Zee props for moving all new scriped dramas and recent movies to include English subtitles. This open up a whole additional market that Sony (and others) is just ignoring.

The bottom line for me is that the Mega Pack is still to expensive, and if you need to add any additional language or regionals (Urdu, etc.) -- it is a lot per channel.

Rasheed


----------



## drjlo (Apr 14, 2004)

So... Basically DISH refused to pay what SBS was negotiating for then. Typical. I was looking around to see who can offer the most Korean channels for lowest $ and was puzzled that SBS dropped out of DISH menu without price reduction. 

KBS and Arirang is a joke. KBS is government-owned, therefore it's stuffy and rigid. Arirang is not even a real channel in Korea.

SBS is the only privately owned station, so it has tons more entertaining programs. 

I already have two dishes on the roof from DISH, and I don't want to put up a third one from TAN-TV or anyone. Is there a cable company option in So Cal?


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

drjlo said:


> So... Basically DISH refused to pay what SBS was negotiating for then. Typical. I was looking around to see who can offer the most Korean channels for lowest $ and was puzzled that SBS dropped out of DISH menu without price reduction.
> 
> KBS and Arirang is a joke. KBS is government-owned, therefore it's stuffy and rigid. Arirang is not even a real channel in Korea.
> 
> ...


How about the scenario of IF Dish paid $xxxxxxxxxxx more for SBS this time around, it'll raise your rates by at least $5? I don't think customers would fly with that.


----------



## BigBomber (Oct 6, 2005)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> How about the scenario of IF Dish paid $xxxxxxxxxxx more for SBS this time around, it'll raise your rates by at least $5? I don't think customers would fly with that.


I would actully pay that $5. If E* can get MBC as well as SBC then I would even pay $15 more. Getting more equipment is just a hassel.


----------



## eric0116 (Jul 19, 2004)

New Korean channel requires a SuperDish? Don't have one. Won't see it. Have a Dish 500 and one pointed to 61.5. Doubt E* will pay to upgrade everyone for free. What a hassle.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

eric0116 said:


> New Korean channel requires a SuperDish?


The new Korean channel isn't public yet - sure if you have a SD121 you can watch it AT THE MOMENT but it isn't a program offering. Consider it an error or bonus that people can see it at all.

That being said 121 is the new home for international channels and a likely home for any new channels added.

JL


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

James Long said:


> The new Korean channel isn't public yet - sure if you have a SD121 you can watch it AT THE MOMENT but it isn't a program offering. Consider it an error or bonus that people can see it at all.
> 
> That being said 121 is the new home for international channels and a likely home for any new channels added.
> 
> JL


James,

According to my inside source, this channel is a GO and official but won't be advertised because it sits on 121. They don't want to advertise to existing and new subs that this channel is free when it requires a SuperD121 that is either purchased and uprgraded. Programming may be free to AT 60 and higher subs but having the SuperD121 may require the purchase or upgrade to the SuperDISH121. Upgrades require a $14.99 minimum international programming so there's that condition that it's not free in itself.

If this channel was on 61.5/148 AND 121, this would be a great way to alleviate some of the anger for some subs that lost SBS last week. But since it's only on 121, it might make the 61.5/148 subs even more angry.


----------



## eric0116 (Jul 19, 2004)

Summit, you are right. They haven't alleviated any problems by uplinking a replacement channel to a satellite barely anyone can receive. I know they want to move channels to 121, but why would you put in an effort to find a new channel to replace the old and then not ensure those subscribers could receive the channel? They will not stop anyone from leaving Echostar if this is the best they can do.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Hot off the rumor mill. My sources say that there are about 7 to 8 new K. channels coming! I hope they come soon so that we can keep the customers from going somewhere else.

The big news is that if they can't finally get SBS back, then they'll likely get MBC, which is another primary channel. So take it with a grain of salt as this process we're talking about will take about a month to finalize. We're pushing on every front known possible to have this finalize ASAP but we can't get a confirmation. 

Again, this is a rumor albeit a reliable one. I won't believe it 'til I see it but it looks like E* will try to have at least 2 primary networks, with KBS being one and SBS or MBC the other, and a bunch of other channels. Who knows how much it'll be and when. When I have more details, I'll let you guys know. I hope some of you guys haven't jumped ship to D*. I've got no leads on what they'll add as we also sell D*.


----------



## eric0116 (Jul 19, 2004)

OK, Summit. Your post gives me hope. We may wait it out for a month. Keep us in the loop and thanks!


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Here's a recap of what's happened so far:

1. $10 credit for those with Korean Basic Pack or Korean Variety Pack to be issued starting around next Monday or so on the customer's next bill. This is automatic and will not require a call to CSR's. So don't cancel those packages just yet! Get your credit first.

2. KBS is available for FREE for new and existing subs if you have a SuperDISH 121. If you don't, there's a $50 upgrade program that allows you to get the SuperDISH 121 upgrade to get KBS for free. Only catch or requirement is that you have to keep AT 60 or higher for 1 year from the date of the upgrade. I've never heard of this precedent of only requiring AT 60 for SD upgrade so I'm still not sure how and why E* is doing this but then again SBS was a big loss.

3. It looks like SBS has very, very slim chance of coming back. I'm hearing diff. sides as one side says SBS got out of a contract with E* on some loophole. Not sure but it sounds very sketchy or a lame excuse.

4. Since SBS will not come back without a miracle, they're pushing for MBC to fill in the void. Hence, you'll see that new subs will still pay around $29.99 and up for 2 channels when it used to have 3.

5. Regardless of MBC or SBS coming back, E* will release 7 new channels in the Korean language that contains the following content:

Religious programming (Catholic/Christian could be Jesus Satellite TV that's uplinked now/Buddhist)
Music programming
Movie programming
Video Game programming
YTN News
Business News (could be WOW TV that's uplinked now)

Only #1 and #2 has been released by E* and should be disseminated to all retailers in the Retailer Chat. The #3 ~ #5 should play out in a month or two to get the final details wrinkled out, channels uplinked and tested, and finally released to the subs. The best thing you can do as a customer is to keep calling in to E* and ask/demand that they bring in additional programming to fill the gap left behind by SBS. I'm not sure if the E* executives pick up on that chatter but it's worth a shot to bring you programming you want quicker.


----------



## Bon (Dec 21, 2003)

As promised, this is a follow-up on my earlier post regarding TAN-TV and SBS programming. "TAN" stands for "The Asian Network" for those (such as I) that don't know. My earlier post describes the billing structure and "deal" with TAN. Yes they carry SBS in its entirety. Plus, three other korean channels. One channel is religious and the other two carry mixed programming from several channels out of Korea. Some KBS, some YTN, some MBC, some HCBS and some ETN.

I must stay that the quality of the video looks quite a bit better than Dish Network. Must be a lot less compression. 

I installed the dish myself without too much fuss. The directions were mostly in Korean with some broken English thrown in. It would have been a lot easier if I had known that in my zip code the AMC-4 bird was at 187 degrees azimuth rather than the 180 degrees specified in the accompanying literature.

The satellite box is plain vanilla and is without any kind of program guide. I'll sure miss the Dish Network guide and most of all the DVR capability.

Yes, I'm glad to have SBS back but my neighbors are sure looking at me funny since I now have three, yes three, dishes. A dish 300, 500 and a rather large 30+ inch TAN-TV dish looking like momma, baby and papa bear. I bet they wonder why I don't just get cable. If they only knew that I have an indoor antenna to receive my terrestial DTV/HDTV programming. I'm really looking like a TV junkie!

Honestly, I sometimes can't believe that getting decent programming takes this much effort. I dream of someday having - one dish- and receiving just HDTV programming from just - one world. . . but wait, I digress . . .


----------



## Baxter (Mar 31, 2004)

Our Family did explore the TAN-TV and KISB option as well as dropping E* and going to D*, but since we have 2 HD receivers and a 3rd DVR, we decided that the economics of changing to D* was not worth chasing one channel -SBS. We have convinced E* to install a super-dish FREE, so we can get KBS along with our AEP, then we will speak with our wallet and drop the $36.99 Korean package. Yes I will have to agree to staying for 12 months or pay $240 if I decided to leave, but Until the MPEG 4 is out in full forces, I don't see any reason to purchase new equipment. We are however very hopeful that E* will again provide quality Korean programing in the future to include the great Korean drama that SBS provides in their programing. When it's time to upgrade to new Equipment, that will be the time to Jump ship to obtain the programing that our family seeks if E* fails to obtain quality Korean drama programing. :grrr:


----------



## Canondave (Feb 1, 2006)

Well it's been months and the Korean channel offers still ****.


----------

